# Random comics.



## Thalatte (Jan 31, 2013)

Just thought they were cute.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 31, 2013)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2013)

I have always loved the second one and even used it a few times.


----------



## martinfre (Feb 1, 2013)

Haha, very nice!


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah I am now on the hunt for the alien turtlemen comics. It seems like they would be brilliant!


----------

